# Bostin Loyd and Bleu Taylor first video (insulin, seo, nutrition)



## Elvia1023 (Dec 17, 2019)

Bostin Loyd and Bleu Taylor first video - YouTube







They talk about the bullshit in the industry. Lot's of talk on nutrition, insulin and seo. How so many competitors lie about usage. They talk about lantus and how he would run it in an off season. Bleu mentions synthetek's syntherol is cream of the crop and what he recommends to his clients for seo.


----------



## johnjuanb1 (Dec 17, 2019)

Pinkton worked with both of these guys but I see him growing so much faster with Chad Nichols.  I didn’t even recognize him last time I saw him.  Chad only has him use insulin around the workout with humalog.  Pinkton says he’s not huge on insulin but Chad insists you use a lot of HGH, 8ius minimum I think he said.  Bleu was big on Lantas but I see better results with him doing the Milos style insulin use that Chad has him on.
Bostin was the best at getting Pinkton shredded. We both think Bostin is the master of precontest but we should do half the doses he says to do to stay healthy. Haha


----------



## Concreteguy (Dec 19, 2019)

Watching Boston picking shit from his right ear and then eat it was sickening.

Bleu was great to work with. I was with him up to the point I had the medical emergency.


----------



## Viking (Dec 20, 2019)

Great video but I enjoyed the Bleu parts the most. I hear this stuff a lot but it's impossible to know who is doing what.


----------

